# 935 - Dress in transit.



## HyperFox (18 Jul 2008)

Just curious.

I was having a discussion with another fellow trucker today in the shop and I was wondering about this:

He tells me that you can pick up passengers from an airport, in civilian attire, so that you may maintain a low public profile.

Now I personally am waving the BS flag here, but I could be wrong! I asked him to prove it, and he couldn't produce. He said it was in the BAI somewhere, or it might be a CANFORGEN.

Anyone else hear of this?

Thanks,

HyperFox


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Jul 2008)

If you're picking up a buddy and off duty, you can pretty much wear whatever. If on duty and driving a DND vehicle I am pretty sure you must be in uniform, CADPAT or DEU, whatever is called for.

As for the low profile, why? It would seem that we have amazing support from the majority of civilians in Canada, minus the usual left-wing loons. 8)


----------



## HyperFox (18 Jul 2008)

Now you see, Thats what I thought too.

With all of the 'support the troops' in place now..


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2008)

HyperFox said:
			
		

> in civilian attire, so that you may maintain a low public profile.



Depends on whom your picking up. I can't go into details on whom I pick up, but it has been done a few times.

Regards,
Sgt Schultz


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2008)

I would think if CivClo is a security requirement, so would a telltale armpit bulge be.... ;D


----------



## SuperTrucker (7 Aug 2008)

It all depends on the task at hand.  There have been times where I have had to pick up people in civi's,  and also transport materials in civi's.  Granted when I was moving materials in civi's I was also in rental Tractor Trailers.   

If they are saying low profile they should be putting you into a civi vechile also.


----------



## gaspasser (8 Aug 2008)

IF you are picking up or dropping off passengers at the airport, say Pearson, and you're driving a mil. veh. you'd better be in unifrom!  Not only so your pax can ID you in the AP but for parking purposes.  DND does not pay parking and at most APs there is a specified place for DND parking.  If it's a buddy in your car or his, civies.  I know here, the WTnO and the Chief would be a tad upset if you got caught.  
Plus, most Timmies, along the way have given me a free caffeine fix once or thrice.

As for driving T/T's in civs, any fool can be uncomfortable on a long haul...rented or DND.


----------



## SuperTrucker (8 Aug 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> IF you are picking up or dropping off passengers at the airport, say Pearson, and you're driving a mil. veh. you'd better be in unifrom!  Not only so your pax can ID you in the AP but for parking purposes.  DND does not pay parking and at most APs there is a specified place for DND parking.  If it's a buddy in your car or his, civies.  I know here, the WTnO and the Chief would be a tad upset if you got caught.
> Plus, most Timmies, along the way have given me a free caffeine fix once or thrice.
> 
> As for driving T/T's in civs, any fool can be uncomfortable on a long haul...rented or DND.



I understand the be in uniform bit but if the customer directions indicate civi's then its civi's.  As for public parking DND are exempt all parking fee's for DND vechiles.  Your Base transport should be able to provide you with the placard for your dash.  I know Petawawa and Edmonton both have or had them.  

I personally have never heard of a WTnO or BTNO or a Chief being upset concerning picking someone up in a personal vech in uniform or not.

As for the T/T it has nothing to do with being comfortable or not its just what the customer ordered.  Rental and in civ's.  
If your detail or task does'nt authorize you to wear civ's then suck it up your in the military and wear your uniform.  Be proud to be a MSE Op and show everyone that you are professional.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Aug 2008)

SuperTrucker said:
			
		

> . . .  As for public parking DND are exempt all parking fee's for DND vechiles.  Your Base transport should be able to provide you with the placard for your dash.



All parking fees? No.  It is well explained in this excerpt from CFSU Ottawa Standing Orders though it appears that the articles of the NDA they cite are incorrect.
http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/csss/so/SOCH7_e.asp


> 9. Vehicle Parking. All DND/DND rented vehicles are to park in legally designated areas. DND/DND rented vehicles are *exempt metered parking tolls on public streets* IAW National Defence Act Articles: 221 and 262. Signs indicating the DND exemption can be obtained through the MSE Dispatcher at Hanger 14 Uplands and must be placed in the vehicles windshield.



The operative words are "on public streets".  Article 261 of the NDA says:


> Exemption from Tolls
> Duties or tolls on roads, bridges, etc.
> 
> 261. (1) No duties or tolls, otherwise payable by law in respect of the *use of * any pier, wharf, quay, landing-place, *highway*, *road*, *right-of-way*, bridge or canal, shall be paid by or demanded from any unit or other element of the Canadian Forces or any officer or non-commissioned member when on duty or any person under escort or in respect of the movement of any materiel, except that the Minister may authorize payment of duties and tolls in respect of that use.
> ...



The exemption from paying tolls or fees does not extend to any place that is not part of a highway, road or right-of-way even if it is publicly (any level of government) owned.  A driver in my unit (about 10 years ago) once parked a DND (rented?) vehicle in a city owned and operated parking lot that was metered.  He did not feed the meter and displayed the sign indicating that it was in DND service.  When he returned, he found it had been ticketed.  When he contested the ticket, he was informed that had he parked at a metered spot on the street, the ticket would have been invalid, but as he parked off the street, he had to pay.


----------

